# Visual Orchestration 2 - Now only $69.95 - all download



## Peter Alexander (Nov 24, 2012)

*NEW! Spectrotone Course: Visual Orchestration TWO: Articulations and Templates - From Orchestration to Setting Up the Virtual Orchestral Mix * 
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulations-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... Dwnld.aspx)

*Visual Orchestration 2: Articulations & Templates - From Orchestration to Setting Up the Virtual Orchestral Mix* (Foundation For MIDI Mock-Ups) contains ten new video lectures distilling the core principles of a college course on basic orchestration directly applied to sample libraries and MIDI mock-up applications complete with audio demos. Whether you read or don't read music, you'll get gangbusters out of Visual Orchestration 2. 

*Visual Orchestration 2: Articulations & Templates™* goes through the “mechanics” (articulations) for strings, woodwinds, brass, and percussion, by defining what articulations and bowings are, performance insights, and how both apply to sample library purchasing, and evaluating existing libraries. As with Visual Orchestration 1, Visual Orchestration 2 distills the core principles of orchestrating so that the ability to read music is not required. The focus is on the things you do by ear referencing the Spectrotone Chart. as your visual guide.

The second focus is learning the concepts of setting up a virtual orchestral mix within your template, e.g., getting everyone into the same room. 

All you need to take this course is our 70th Anniversary Edition Spectrotone Chart. No other text is required. 

*The 10 Video Lectures in Visual Orchestration 2: Articulations & Templates - From Orchestration to Setting Up the Virtual Orchestral Mix*
The Spectrotone Course: Visual Orchestration 2 has ten (10) video lectures exceeding *seven* hours of instruction. 

*Lecture 1 - The Orchestra: The Real vs The Sampled* (Posted Now! 39 mins!)
Starting at the very beginning by defining what a real orchestra is by various sizes, and how big that equates to sample libraries. For application, we look at the Rule of 4s and how that applies to building your own orchestral sound.

*Lecture 2 - Real Orchestral Seating, Orchestral Sample Library Seating, and Spatial Placement* (Posted Now! 36 mins!)
The standard orchestral seating position is first evaluated by the Spectrotone Chart. Learn the five different ways of seating the strings plus a look at the Wall of Brass. Applied to sample libraries to learn how to evaluate tone color placement, then to create your own tone color spatial placements.

*Lecture 3 - Where's p: Musical Steps to Setting Dynamic Levels In the Mix* (Posted Now! 42 mins!)
Examines the Italian language for dynamics and what the terms mean, how dynamics are implemented in orchestral sample libraries, why all dynamics are relative, what the Italian terms really mean, dynamics and specific libraries, the performable p by instrument and linear register, dynamic equivalents and how they apply in MIDI mock-ups. Audio demonstrations.

*Lecture 4 - The String Section Double Lecture* (Posted Now! 59 mins!)
Bowings NOT articulations, how strings on the Strings are numbered, parts of the violin, violin tuning, easiest major and minor keys for the strings to perform in, the string bow, bowings by types, three bow positions, on the string bowings, two types of legato playing, multiple legato types in sample libraries, legatos and sustains, two pieces for legato study, detache: the missing bowing, detache types, staccato and staccato types, staccatos and repetitions, testing staccatos with Jupiter from the Planets, Off the string bowings, the need for testing legato bowings at various tempos, pizzicato, tremolos, measured tremolos, trills, spatial placement, two specialty bowings, briefly: divisi. Audio demos.

*Lecture 5 - The Woodwinds* (Posted Now! 30 mins!)
The vent, number of core articulations for woodwinds, woodwinds and vibrato, the need to test faster rhythms, woodwind embouchures; single, double and triple tonguing per woodwind instrument, what tonguings are available from each library?, woodwind doublings, the flute and flute articulations plus tonguing speeds, the oboe, the English horn, the clarinet and tonguing tempos, the bassoon: the great woodwind blender, woodwinds and templates.

*Lecture 6 - The Brass* (Posted Now! 30 mins!)
Three core articulations for creating brass templates, brass and vibrato, embouchures and tonguing, how many brass instruments in your library (solo, in 2s, unison sections?), French horns: the great blender, types of brass family combinations French horns are found in; number of French horns, dynamics, and woodwind weighting within the mix, 15 works with 6 or more French horns, sonic weight of the trumpet and the trombone, number of woodwinds needed to equal one trumpet or trombone at f, number of strings needed to equal one trumpet at f, number of strings needed to equal two French horns at f, 3 schools of trombone writing, the tubas, brass section sizes, jazz brass section sizes.

*Lecture 7 - Percussion, Harp, Celeste* (Posted Now! 28 mins!)
9 conventional uses of percussion in a life score or MIDI mock-up, 2 categories of percussion, common snare drum stickings (articulations), timpani, timpani sizes in the orchestra, timpani range, nine orchestral uses of timpani, the concert bass drum, vibes and vibes effects, the xylophone, glockenspiel, celeste, the harp, key harp techniques, stage positioning in the live or virtual orchestra, questions to ask developers!

*Lecture 8 - Setting Up The Virtual Orchestral Mix - Part 1* (Pt 1 Posted Now! 34 mins!)
The situation: recording with that which has been previously recorded, four components, differences between concert halls and recording studios, studios where film scores and sample libraries have been recorded, RT60s of key studios, the Hollywood sound vs. the concert sound, covering reverbs, two examples of dry film orchestras before processing was applied, studios and what well known films were recorded there, more. The material covered in these lectures came about through the assistance of Cinesamples, Ernest Cholakis, EastWest, Smecky Studios Prague, Tadlow Music, and the Vienna Symphonic Library. 

*Lecture 9 - Setting Up the Virtual Orchestral Mix - Part 2* _Recorded! Now in editing._
Clearly defined music production goal, 5 mixing problems unique to orchestral sample libraries, review: the 3 strategies for getting everyone into the same room, spatial placement learning order, studio footprints, 4 key blocks of a reverb, how reverb tails can effect getting everyone into the same room, orchestral setup charts for applying early reflections and reverb tails, audio demos demonstrating key concepts, more. The material covered in these lectures came about through the assistance of Cinesamples, Ernest Cholakis, EastWest, Smecky Studios Prague, Tadlow Music, and the Vienna Symphonic Library. 

*BONUS LECTURE! Lecture 10 - How Music People Learn Music and Music Technology OR! Why You're NOT a MIDI Idiot.*
Every individual is born with 7 thinking processes that function in an order unique to the individual. Two of these processes include music and logic/math. By understanding these processes you learn how to build musical memory from which your intuition draws to both create music and to operate music technology programs. In this unique stop and smell the coffee video lecture, Peter Alexander explains a more productive way to approach learning music and music technology.

Pre-order pricing is ending shortly. Order now while the price is only $39.95. All download.
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulations-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: NEW! Video Orchestration TWO! Pre-Order Pricing! Vid 1 Uploads Monday Dec 3*

My apologies. The Vid 1 script went through four drafts until I was happy with it and will come in longer than 30 minutes when posted on Monday.


----------



## DaddyO (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: NEW! Video Orchestration TWO! Pre-Order Pricing! Vid 1 Uploads Monday Dec 3*

Looking forward to it. Thanks for the update, Peter.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: NEW! Video Orchestration TWO! Pre-Order Pricing! Vid 1 Uploads Monday Dec 3*

Video 1 posted! 39 minutes
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulations-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: NEW! Video Orchestration TWO! Pre-Order Pricing! Vid 2 Uploadig shortly! Extra Vid added*

Initial scripts are running longer than 30 minutes. Vid Lec 2 divided into TWO vids with second vid labeled as Stereo Width Workshop. 

Sorry for the delay, but DEFINITELY over delivering.

TO ORDER
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulations-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... Dwnld.aspx)

CONSIDER READING
http://www.professionalorchestration.co ... ll-almost/

Follow on Twitter for updates:
@AlexanderPublsh


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NEW! Video Orchestration TWO! Pre-Order Pricing! Vid 2 Uploading shortly! Extra Vid added*

Lecture 2 for Visual Orchestration 2 is now posted! 36 Minutes. Expanded to 9 video lectures for $39.95!

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulations-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Video Orchestration II: Vid 3 Uploaded! 42 minutes! (12 more than promised)*

Video 3 is uploaded and ready for downloading.

42 minutes (12 more than advertised)
70 slides
4500 words
2 audio demos

Please watch the following video re: passion -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW7GiX4-hPc

*NOTE:* Revised description of Video Lecture 3
*Lecture 3 - Where's p: Musical Steps to Setting Dynamic Levels In the Mix*
Examines the Italian language for dynamics and what the terms mean, how dynamics are implemented in orchestral sample libraries, why all dynamics are relative, what the Italian terms really mean, dynamics and specific libraries, the performable _p_ by instrument and linear register, dynamic equivalents and how they apply in MIDI mock-ups. Audio demonstrations.

SO FAR:

Video 1 = 39 minutes
Video 2 = 36 minutes
Video 3 = 42 minutes

27 BONUS minutes of instruction.

Order now while the pre-ordering pricing is still on!
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulations-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Martin Brannigan (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Visual Orchestration 2 Vid 3 Uploaded! 42 minutes! (12 more than advertised)*

Thanks for the next Video Lesson, Peter, I'm looking forward to downloading and watching this next instalment in this great Course.

Thanks again


----------



## DaddyO (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Visual Orchestration 2 Vid 3 Uploaded! 42 minutes! (12 more than advertised)*

Just watched it today. This is good stuff, more than worth the amazingly reasonable investment.

Got...to...get...the...time...to apply it. Another few weeks and...


----------



## adrianoc (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Visual Orchestration 2 Vid 3 Uploaded! 42 minutes! (12 more than advertised)*

Just been through the first vid and enjoyed it a lot! I was wondering if there would be much beyond what one could find on youtube these days, but have to say I was pleasantly surprised that the structure and (just as importantly) the delivery made it much more effective for me!

A couple of quick questions though;

Is there any rough timeline for when the other video lessons are likely to be available please? I understand it might be hard to say exactly when each might be done, but it'd still be useful to have a vague idea of when they may be online(judging by the previous ones, are they likely to be fortnightly-ish?)

Also, the start of video 1 mentioned a "concert series package" - this sounds useful but I can't see this on the site - could you point me in the right direction for this please?

cheers!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Visual Orchestration 2 Vid 3 Uploaded! 42 minutes! (12 more than advertised)*



vantre @ Tue Jan 15 said:


> Just been through the first vid and enjoyed it a lot! I was wondering if there would be much beyond what one could find on youtube these days, but have to say I was pleasantly surprised that the structure and (just as importantly) the delivery made it much more effective for me!
> 
> A couple of quick questions though;
> 
> ...



Thank you for the compliment!

A rough estimate, as in ROUGH, meaning not guaranteed, is early Feb. 

Advertised times are 30ish.

Concert Series Package
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Professional-Mentor-Concert-Package-for-Volume-1__Pro-Orch-spc-Concert.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... ncert.aspx)


----------



## shakuman (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Visual Orchestration 2 Vid 3 Uploaded! 42 minutes! (12 more than advertised)*

Great work Peter! Must have.. =o


----------



## DaddyO (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Visual Orchestration 2 Vid 3 Uploaded! 42 minutes! (12 more than advertised)*

Any update on when the next video might be posted, Peter?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Visual Orchestration 2 Vid 3 Uploaded! 42 minutes! (12 more than advertised)*



DaddyO @ Mon Feb 18 said:


> Any update on when the next video might be posted, Peter?



In the next few days. It's long enough that it appears we need to split it into two (2) parts for easier viewing. This was heavy duty! The next ones role out much faster.

PA


----------



## DaddyO (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Visual Orchestration 2 Vid 3 Uploaded! 42 minutes! (12 more than advertised)*



Peter Alexander @ Mon Feb 18 said:


> DaddyO @ Mon Feb 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Any update on when the next video might be posted, Peter?
> ...



Thanks Peter.


----------



## shakuman (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Visual Orchestration 2 Vid 3 Uploaded! 42 minutes! (12 more than advertised)*

Thanks Peter..


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Visual Orchestration 2 Vid 3 Uploaded! 42 minutes! (12 more than advertised)*



shakuman @ Wed Feb 20 said:


> Thanks Peter..



fyi - 7500 word script, nearly 60 slides, audio demos. I should know later today or tomorrow morning if we're making it 4A and 4B because of length. 

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Martin Brannigan (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: NEW! Visual Orchestration 2 Vid 3 Uploaded! 42 minutes! (12 more than advertised)*

Looking forward to this next instalment Peter, many thanks


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Double Lecture! VisOrch-2 Vid-4 Uploaded! 59 minutes! (29 more than advertised)*

Visual Orchestration 2: Lecture 4 The String Section is posted and ready for downloading you get:

The Video Lecture: 59 minutes
Bonus PDF

*SO FAR:*

Video 1 = 39 minutes
Video 2 = 36 minutes
Video 3 = 42 minutes
Video 4 = 59 minutes

56 BONUS minutes of instruction (that's the equivalent of 2 extra lectures) for only $39.95 pre-order pricing!

*Order now while the pre-ordering pricing is still on!*
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulations-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: New! The Woodwinds! VisOrch-2 Vid-5 Uploaded!*

Visual Orchestration 2: Lecture 5 The Woodwinds Section is posted and ready for downloading. You get: 

Video Lecture 5: 30 minutes 
Bonus 3-page PDF 

*SO FAR:* 

*Video Lecture 1* = 39 minutes 
*Video Lecture 2* = 36 minutes 
*Video Lecture 3* = 42 minutes 
*Video Lecture 4* = 59 minutes 
*Video Lecture 5* = 30 Minutes

56 BONUS minutes of instruction (that's the equivalent of 2 extra lectures) for only $39.95 pre-order pricing! 

Order now while the pre-ordering pricing is still on! 

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulations-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Martin Brannigan (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: New! The Woodwinds! VisOrch-2 Vid-5 Uploaded!*

Thank you for this, Peter, I'm really looking forward to your next lesson.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: New! Brass! VisOrch-2 Vid-6 Uploaded! 10th Video Lecture Added*

*VISUAL ORCHESTRATION PRE-ORDER PRICING ENDING*
The exciting news is that Visual Orchestration 6 has posted, all the scripts and slides for lectures 7,8, and 9 are completed, and recording begins Thursday. Plus, we'll be having a stop and smell the coffee moment together in Video Lecture 10 where I do some recapping, provide some final insights and give suggestions for where to go next.

For video lectures 8 and 9, our efforts are totally focused on getting "everyone" into the same room for doing a professional sounding virtual orchestral mix. The material covered in these lectures came about through the assistance of Cinesamples, Ernest Cholakis, EastWest, Smecky Studios Prague, Tadlow Music, and the Vienna Symphonic Library. Grab this at the Pre-Order price while you can. 

SO FAR:

Video Lecture 1 = 39 minutes
Video Lecture 2 = 36 minutes
Video Lecture 3 = 42 minutes
Video Lecture 4 = 59 minutes
Video Lecture 5 = 30 Minutes
Video Lecture 6 = 35 Minutes

61 BONUS minutes of instruction (that's the equivalent of 2 extra lectures) plus a NEW 10th Video Lecture. Now only $39.95 pre-order pricing! All download.

Order now while the pre-ordering pricing is still on! 
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulations-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: FINISHING! VizOrch Lectures 7-8 Posted. #9 Recorded! Pre-Order NOW!*

Dear Fellow Learners:

The pre-order pricing on Visual Orchestration 2: Articulations and Templates (From Orchestration to Setting Up the Virtual Orchestral Mix) is winding down. Video Lecture 7 on Percussion and Bonus Lecture 8 on Setting Up the Virtual Orchestral Mix are posted and ready for download. 

Originally, this was a 7 lecture series to run about 3.5 hours. We're already just over 5 hours with two more video lectures to post. 

So this is a tremendous value not to be missed with a pre-order pricing of just $39.95.

Video Lectures 8-9, Setting Up the Virtual Orchestral Mix teach material not seen in even recording classes. And our focus is on the virtual orchestra. The material covered in these lectures came about through the assistance of Cinesamples, Ernest Cholakis, EastWest, Smecky Studios Prague, Tadlow Music, and the Vienna Symphonic Library. 

*SO FAR:*
Video Lecture 1 = 39 minutes
Video Lecture 2 = 36 minutes
Video Lecture 3 = 42 minutes
Video Lecture 4 = 59 minutes
Video Lecture 5 = 30 Minutes
Video Lecture 6 = 35 Minutes
Video Lecture 7 = 28 Minutes
Video Lecture 8 = 34 Minutes
Video Lecture 9 = RECORDED: IN EDITING

*TOTAL:* 5.05 Hours of video instruction time.

*Order now while the pre-ordering pricing is still on!*
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulations-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx
_________________


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: FINISHING! VizOrch Lectures 7-8 Posted. #9 Recorded! Pre-Order NOW!*

Thanks so much, Peter. This series really hits home how it's not just about obtaining the latest library de jour, but about appreciating and learning to adapt to and deal with the inherent complexities of virtual orchestration.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: FINISHING! VizOrch Lectures 7-8 Posted. #9 Recorded! Pre-Order NOW!*

Finding this very informative so far. I like the way you deliver it, very clear and concise Thank you.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: FINISHING! VizOrch Lectures 7-8 Posted. #9 Recorded! Pre-Order NOW!*

Thanks, Guys, for your comments. Really appreciated. Video Lecture 9 is being edited for posting as I write!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Lecture #9 Posted! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

*Visual Orchestration 2: Articulations and Templates - From Orchestration to the Virtual Mix* is _finished_. Bonus video 10 posts shortly. Valued at USD $130.00 get the pre-order pricing for $39.95 all download while you can. Price is going up!

*SO FAR:*
Video Lecture 1 = 39 minutes
Video Lecture 2 = 36 minutes
Video Lecture 3 = 42 minutes
Video Lecture 4 = 59 minutes
Video Lecture 5 = 30 Minutes
Video Lecture 6 = 35 Minutes
Video Lecture 7 = 28 Minutes
Video Lecture 8 = 34 Minutes
Video Lecture 9 = 46 Minutes

*TOTAL:* 5.7 Hours of video instruction time not including bonus video.

Order now while the pre-ordering pricing is still on!
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulations-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx


----------



## Lenny13 (Apr 25, 2013)

Once again, what a great video ! The whole course is a must have. Same for Visual Orchestration 1.


----------



## Martin Brannigan (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Lecture #9 Posted! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

Another really useful lecture Peter, thanks ever so much


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Lecture #9 Posted! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

Peter, I very much enjoyed the historical details in your first lecture series. The book references you mention are both interesting and practical. I have also been enjoying the Arthur Heacox books you've mentioned in your earlier works. Thank you for bringing these buried gems to light.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Lecture #9 Posted! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*



synergy543 @ Fri Apr 26 said:


> Peter, I very much enjoyed the historical details in your first lecture series. The book references you mention are both interesting and practical. I have also been enjoying the Arthur Heacox books you've mentioned in your earlier works. Thank you for bringing these buried gems to light.



Arthur Heacox. You're doing your homework. If you ever find Project Lessons in Orchestration, it was revised by Joseph Wagner as Orchestration: A Practical Handbook which we took over and revised as Professional Orchestration: A Practical Handbook.

The Heacox books on ear training are quite something. Everything about Heacox was practical. You were taught to use what you learned as soon as you learned it. 

Here's a mini-bio I found for you. At Oberlin, they had 4 semesters of harmony and 6 of counterpoint.
http://books.google.com/books?id=_x7_3e ... ox&f=false

And here, which shows the difficulty of building a school orchestra so students can hear their final projects.
http://www.oberlin.edu/con/orchestra/history.html


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Lecture #9 Posted! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*



Peter Alexander @ Fri Apr 26 said:


> Arthur Heacox. You're doing your homework. If you ever find Project Lessons in Orchestration, it was revised by Joseph Wagner as Orchestration: A Practical Handbook which we took over and revised as Professional Orchestration: A Practical Handbook.


Thanks for the links Peter. Yes, I'm a nutcase, even reading Schoenberg's 100th Anniversary Harmony as you recommended, as well as his later Structural Functions of Harmony (both fantastic books). I have all the Heacox books and Wagner's as well. You have a great pedigree!

Re:Oberlin (my first choice but landed at USC instead) Seems it was as hard to get orchestras and players in the past as it is today. Fortunately we have samples today.

Do you know Stewart McPherson? He's sort of the English Heacox. He wrote some interesting texts which are still being published today. His approach was interesting as he combined counterpoint, harmony and composition into a single text. His belief was that they should be taught together (which really does sort of make sense).
http://archive.org/search.php?query=cre ... 65-1941%22

What amazes me, is all of the music culture, educational texts and works that culminated around 1911, and yet 100 years later, with all of our technology, we sadly seem to have taken more than a few steps back.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Apr 27, 2013)

Apart from the main topics of the course Peter also offers some nice and interesting background information concerning most sample libs available at the moment.

Indeed, synergy543, a few steps back, and that's saying it nicely.

One of the explanations that I like to believe is that young people with minds as brilliant as those of the great composers, nowadays choose to do something else with their lives. Some of the composers were from humble origins and composing was their best bet. Nowadays, we even have a saying: "If you put your mind to it, you can accomplish anything." In 1911 this wasn't yet the case. Now there are so many more options, that offer so much more (financial) security, stability, prestige and prosperity, all of which are much more in vogue. Only those who feel the holy fire of music burning within them, remain now, it seems. And sad as it may be, those aren't necessarily the most gifted.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Lecture #9 Posted! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

Thank you Lenny and Martin! Encouraging words mean a lot!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Lecture #9 Posted! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

@Synergy and Scrianinoff - I shoot the final video Sunday night. It's called How Music People Learn Music and Music Technology. I'll be touching on many of these points, including the difficult time in school music people have.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Lecture #9 Posted! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

Hi Peter,

In lesson two towards the end you mention a bonus video going deeper into stereo depth (with audio demos). I would love to see that but there doesn't seem to be anything else in the lesson two folder other than the video and links pdf?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Lecture #9 Posted! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*



wcb123 @ Sun Apr 28 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> In lesson two towards the end you mention a bonus video going deeper into stereo depth (with audio demos). I would love to see that but there doesn't seem to be anything else in the lesson two folder other than the video and links pdf?



Depending upon when you ordered, everyone in Visual Orchestratiion 2 was sent an e-mail, explaining that merely talking about stereo width was insufficient. 

If you didn't receive that, I apologize. And I will be editing that line out and reuploading.

In looking at this with other professionals it seemed better to focus on how to get everyone into the same room which takes in stereo width. 

So I gave you TWO BONUS videos, 8-9, combined running 80-minutes Longer than what was originally advertised, covering setting up the virtual mix and including some discussion on stereo width with a demo featuring The Trumpet. What's in 8-9 is non-published from other sources that I'm aware of.

What you got was far more comprehensive. 

To quickly summarize, if you're working primarily with a pre-seated library, the work has been done for you. 

If you're blending libraries, which as thoroughly explained in bonus vids 8-9, and why, this is advanced mixing. So you have all the issues brought up in 8-9, then spatial placement so they sound as one which includes stereo width. The tools best handling that, from my perspective as a writer and not an engineer, are Vienna Power Pan, VSS, and SPAT.

If you own a Vienna library, Power Pan is built in as it is in the Vienna Ensemble. 

Again, how wide an instrument setting might be should be based, as recommended, on comparing several different orchestral recordings which you're using as models for your own template. And here, from my writer's perspective, it's better to look at an ensemble passage rather than a solo or soli passage. That's because on a solo/soli passage that instrument may be spotlighted by recording technique whereas in the live performance, which is the type of mix you're learning in Visual Orchestration, spotlighting is handled by the use of dynamics.

After you've gone through and worked with the material in your own compositions, if you or other learners have mixing questions based on the material covered, write us directly using the e-mail you purchased with. We'll look at those questions when planning Visual Orchestration 3 and see how many can be answered in the next course.

Again, my apologies.


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 1, 2013)

*Re: VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Lecture #9 Posted! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

May 1. Pre-Order Ending Very Shortly!
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulations-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Darthmorphling (May 1, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

Ordered yesterday. Can't wait to start watching today. Makes lunch time productive. Not productive for work, but for me!


----------



## Maestro77 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

Hi Peter. Forgive me if this has already been addressed somewhere in some other post, but I'm wondering if you have any video samples of these lessons we can check out before we buy? Maybe just a short clip? Just like with any sample library purchase I make, I love to see a walk-through to see exactly what I'm getting. Thanks!


----------



## Darthmorphling (May 1, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*



Maestro77 @ Wed May 01 said:


> Hi Peter. Forgive me if this has already been addressed somewhere in some other post, but I'm wondering if you have any video samples of these lessons we can check out before we buy? Maybe just a short clip? Just like with any sample library purchase I make, I love to see a walk-through to see exactly what I'm getting. Thanks!



I will tell you that they really are worth it. I know that is taking a leap of faith, but they really do present the information in a very focused way. I haven't watched any of the second series yet, but I can give you a brief review of the first.

I was worried during the first two videos, as they really focused more on the history of music and orchestration. However, the rest of the videos go into great detail about the blending of tone colors, intrument ranges, and the mixing of different instruments. 

Throughout, Peter gives several examples and analyses the pieces in great depth. The fact that he does so without using notation, in the lectures, anyway, is amazing. There are some pdf examples of strings that have each instruments range, but that is more a reinforcement exercise for the Spectrotone chart. 

The spectrotone chart itself is just a crapload of useful information. It looks intimidating at first, but the videos do a phenomenal job of explaining everything that is there.

My belief, after having tried reading some of the other books on orchestration, is that these videos gave me a great foundational understanding for later study. I also know that I am going to have to watch them again because their is so much information that I am sure I missed some things.

There is another course that is a great companion to this as it goes into music theory without having to read music, but I won't post it here since it is Peter's commercial thread. PM me if you would like.

Hope this helped.

Don


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 1, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

Applied Professional Harmony is in development and you won't have to read music to use it.


----------



## Darthmorphling (May 1, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*



Peter Alexander @ Wed May 01 said:


> Applied Professional Harmony is in development and you won't have to read music to use it.



Not a sight reader yet, but don't have to always count the staves to remember which note is which. Hopefully will be able to sight read soon.

Regardless, looking forward to it.


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 1, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

@Maestro Rage - After vid 10 is posted I'll consider this. What I have to be careful of is that these video lectures are not like what you get with Groove3 or MacProVideo where you have mini 3-4 minute tutorials aggregated together to create the whole teaching experience. In this approach, it's very easy to pull tutorials to give you a feel.

For Visual Orchestration, these are genuine lectures, similar to The Great Courses, where pulling out an excerpt may not give you what you're looking for. This is why I give a detailed table of contents for each lecture.

The pricing is not much of a risk, if I may say. At $39.95 pre-order, by comparison, 1/25 the price of LASS full, 1/20 the list price of HS or Diamond when not on sale, 1/19 the price of CineBrass Pro, 1/37 the price of the Ircam Tools Bundle containing Spat, $8.00 less than many John Williams scores, etc. 

Then if you're in Europe or the UK, the exchange rate really makes this a steal.

But I will think about it. Thank you for your input.

PA


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 1, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*



Darthmorphling @ Wed May 01 said:


> Peter Alexander @ Wed May 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Applied Professional Harmony is in development and you won't have to read music to use it.
> ...



After going through video lecture 10 you'll find that you're on a course that lets you go where you want to with no restrictions. 

A foretaste from Nadia Boulanger:

_I desperately try to make a pupil understand that he must express what he wants; I don’t mind whether he agrees with me or not, so long as he can tell me: “This is what I want to say, this is what I love, this is what I’m looking for."_


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 3, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

In line with comments here about learning, I just found a treasure for $6.00USD I'm passing on. There is a new book out which is a completely new engraving of the Thomas Atwood papers. Atwood studied with Mozart out of the Fux book (Instant Composer: Counterpoint by Fux) and these are his exercises with Mozart's corrections in red:

http://www.lulu.com/us/en/shop/wolfgang ... 70284.html

Here you'll also find pages showing Mozart teaching applied orchestration with counterpoint studies. Consequently, he approached it as each exercise a mini-composition.

Enjoy.


----------



## synergy543 (May 4, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*



Peter Alexander @ Fri May 03 said:


> In line with comments here about learning, I just found a treasure for $6.00USD I'm passing on. There is a new book out which is a completely new engraving of the Thomas Atwood papers. Atwood studied with Mozart out of the Fux book (Instant Composer: Counterpoint by Fux) and these are his exercises with Mozart's corrections in red:
> 
> http://www.lulu.com/us/en/shop/wolfgang ... 70284.html
> 
> ...



Most definitely did enjoy, thank you Peter. And great clef sight-reading practice!

From the same shop, they also offer a free teaser although not in the same format and not nearly as long. But maybe someone is interested.
http://www.lulu.com/shop/w-a-mozart-sir ... 78722.html


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 4, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

Got it. THANK YOU! 

Check this out. There are used versions for less than $8.00.
http://www.amazon.com/Great-Composer-Teacher-Student-Composition/dp/048628316X/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1367709357&sr=1-4&keywords=alfred+mann (http://www.amazon.com/Great-Composer-Te ... lfred+mann)

I found it eye opening.


----------



## Plasuma!!! (May 5, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

Hey Peter! 
Just bought your course last week, finished a first pass of the 9 lectures and learned a _ton_ of really useful tips that I applied straight away. 
Going in for a second pass now to take notes.

Got one question about lecture 8 and 9: do you have any experience with alternative, maybe lower-priced plug-ins that might be somewhat comparable to the premium units you suggest?


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 6, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*



Plasuma!!! @ Sun May 05 said:


> Hey Peter!
> Just bought your course last week, finished a first pass of the 9 lectures and learned a _ton_ of really useful tips that I applied straight away.
> Going in for a second pass now to take notes.
> 
> Got one question about lecture 8 and 9: do you have any experience with alternative, maybe lower-priced plug-ins that might be somewhat comparable to the premium units you suggest?



Thank you for your kind words. 

For what it does, VSS is the lowest price spatial placement tool that I'm aware of.


----------



## Plasuma!!! (May 6, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

Yeah, VSS looks to be the only one in that price bracket, so I'll start there.

I gotta say, this course is worth at least retail. For all the examples and researched material so clearly presented, and how well-organized it all is, the asking price is a crazy bargain.
Definitely going to check out your other courses!


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 9, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

As a further answer, there is within Logic an imaging tool called DirMix (for short) that positions stage left to stage right and with which you can work with stereo width. It's native to the program. 

I don't know your sequencing program, so you might look to see if your program does have something like this.

I don't use DirMix very much.


----------



## DaddyO (May 15, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

Any news of video 10 posting? Can't wait to see your wrap-up.


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 15, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*



DaddyO @ Wed May 15 said:


> Any news of video 10 posting? Can't wait to see your wrap-up.


Hopefully this weekend.

My plan on doing this on-camera was foiled. So I had to take the notes and recast them as a script with 70+ slides. Audio records tomorrow.

Thank you, though. I think you'll get a lot out of this.


----------



## DaddyO (May 16, 2013)

*Re: It's MAY! VizOrch 2 IS FINISHED! Pre-Order NOW! Bonus Lecture 10 Posts Shortly*

Thanks, Peter.


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 16, 2013)

*Re: VizOrch 2 Lecture 10 is Recorded. Posting shortly - order now.*

I don't have the final minutes count but between 45 min to an hour.

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulations-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)

I'll formally announce shortly Visual Orchestration 3 with description: Doing the Basic Orchestral Sample Mix.


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 19, 2013)

*UPDATE: VizOrch 2 Lecture 10 is Rendering. Posting shortly - order now for Pre-Order Pricing.*

Now Rendering.
Double lecture
58 minutes.


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDS Monday June 3, 2013 - Order Now!*

Lecture 10 Posted with PDF
Double Lecture
58 minutes
7.76 hours of video instruction

Pre-order pricing ends June 1 2013.

Visual Orchestration 3: DOING The Basic Orchestral Mix will be formally announced that week.

Order now as the price is jumping on June 1.


----------



## Maximvs (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDS June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*

Thanks a lot Peter for putting together another wonderful course.

The bonus lesson no. 10 is a great conclusion... well done!

For the ammount of information and insights not found anywhere else, at the current price, it is a no brainer in my book.

Blessings...


----------



## DaddyO (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDS June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*

Great wrapup, Peter. Now the REAL work begins.


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDS June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*

Thanks, Max!

Doing it is definitely the real work!


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDS June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*

*The Updated Video Course description for Visual Ochestration 2. Price goes up June 1 2013.*

The 10 downloadable Video Lectures in Visual Orchestration 2: Articulations & Templates - From Orchestration to Setting Up the Virtual Orchestral Mix  totaling 7.76 hours of instruction for only $39.95 through Saturday June 1. You learn the core data of an orchestration  course, then the issues in how to apply that data to your virtual orchestral template and setting up your virtual orchestral  mix. 

*Lecture 1 - The Orchestra: The Real Orchestra vs The Sampled Orchestra* (39 mins) 
Starts at the very beginning by defining what a real orchestra is by various sizes, and how big that equates to sample libraries. For application, you'll learn the Rule of 4s and how that applies to orchestral libraries and building your own orchestral sections. 

*Lecture 2 - Real Orchestral Seating, Orchestral Sample Library Seating, and Spatial Placement* (36 mins) 
The standard orchestral seating position is first evaluated by the Spectrotone Chart. Learn the five different ways of seating the strings plus a look at the Wall of Brass. Applied to sample libraries to learn how to evaluate tone color placement, then to create your own tone color spatial placements. 

*Lecture 3 - Where's p: Musical Steps to Setting Dynamic Levels In the Mix *(42 mins) 
Deals with the problem everyone has in doing MIDI mock-ups: gauging dynamics for each library. You'll learn the Italian language for dynamics and what those terms mean, how dynamics are implemented in orchestral sample libraries, why all dynamics are relative, what the Italian terms really mean, dynamics and specific libraries, the performable p by instrument and linear register, dynamic equivalents and how they apply in MIDI mock-ups. Audio demonstrations. 

*Lecture 4 - The String Section* (Double Lecture, 59 mins) 
Bowings NOT articulations, how strings on the Strings are numbered, parts of the violin, violin tuning, easiest major and minor keys for the strings to perform in, the string bow, bowings by types, three bow positions, on the string bowings, two types of legato playing, multiple legato types in sample libraries, legatos and sustains, two pieces for legato study, detache: the missing bowing, detache types, staccato and staccato types, staccatos and repetitions, testing staccatos with Jupiter from the Planets, Off the string bowings, the need for testing legato bowings at various tempos, pizzicato, tremolos, measured tremolos, trills, spatial placement, two specialty bowings, briefly: divisi. Audio demos. 

*Lecture 5 - The Woodwinds* (30 mins) 
The vent, number of core articulations for woodwinds, woodwinds and vibrato, the need to test faster rhythms, woodwind embouchures; single, double and triple tonguing per woodwind instrument, what tonguings are available from each library?, woodwind doublings, the flute and flute articulations plus tonguing speeds, the oboe, the English horn, the clarinet and tonguing tempos, the bassoon: the great woodwind blender, woodwinds and templates. 

*Lecture 6 - The Brass* (30 mins) 
Three core articulations for creating brass templates, brass and vibrato, embouchures and tonguing, how many brass instruments in your library (solo, in 2s, unison sections?), French horns: the great blender, types of brass family combinations French horns are found in; number of French horns, dynamics, and woodwind weighting within the mix, 15 works with 6 or more French horns, sonic weight of the trumpet and the trombone, number of woodwinds needed to equal one trumpet or trombone at f, number of strings needed to equal one trumpet at f, number of strings needed to equal two French horns at f, 3 schools of trombone writing, the tubas, brass section sizes, jazz brass section sizes. 

*Lecture 7 - Percussion, Harp, Celeste* (28 mins) 
9 conventional uses of percussion in a life score or MIDI mock-up, 2 categories of percussion, common snare drum stickings (articulations), timpani, timpani sizes in the orchestra, timpani range, nine orchestral uses of timpani, the concert bass drum, vibes and vibes effects, the xylophone, glockenspiel, celeste, the harp, key harp techniques, stage positioning in the live or virtual orchestra, questions to ask developers! 

*Lecture 8 - Setting Up The Virtual Orchestral Mix - Part 1* (34 mins)
The recording situation unique to MIDI mock-ups,  differences between concert halls and recording studios, studios where both film scores and sample libraries have been recorded, RT60s of key studios, the Hollywood sound vs. the concert sound, covering reverbs, two examples of dry film orchestras before processing was applied, more. 

*Lecture 9 - Setting Up the Virtual Orchestral Mix - Part 2* (46 mins) 

Music production goal defined, 5 mixing problems unique to orchestral sample libraries, how reverb tails can effect getting everyone into the same room, orchestral setup charts for applying early reflections and reverb tails, audio demos demonstrating key concepts, more. 

*Lecture 10 - How Music People Learn Music and Music Technology OR! Why You're NOT a MIDI Idiot* (Double Lecture, 58 minutes) 
You're born with 7 thinking processes each with its own location on the brain that sequence in an order unique to you. One of the seven is music. This lecture shows how "music people" best learn music and music technology with learning approaches you can use today whether you're a beginner or advanced.

Originally planned at 3 hours of instruction, instructional content has more than doubled! So order now by Saturday June 1, 2013, as the price is going up. Now only $39.95. 100% downloadable.

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Depa ... ation.aspx


----------



## Zelorkq (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDS June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*

Hi Peter Alexander,

I'm an aspiring composer for film scores/classical music. I'm actually a Pianist and I've been composing for a few years now, so I do know basic orchestration, harmony writing and composing for some instruments.

Your special offer looks like a good deal. I do however have a few questions preceding any purchase:

I haven't done any of your courses so far and I don't own the spectrotone chart.
- Is the first Visual Orchestration course necessary for the second course?
- And is the first course necessary for understanding the spectrotone chart?
- Is the spectrotone chart really necessary for the special offer vol. 2?

The special offer seems great but I don't necessarily want to buy the entire first lecture as well.

And how does this compare to the far more expensive "Everything-So-Far Home Study Bundle"? Does the Visual Orchestration include something that the big bundle doesn't? 2000 pages seems like a lot 

Thanks in advance.


Michail


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDS June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*



Zelorkq @ Fri May 24 said:


> Hi Peter Alexander,
> 
> I'm an aspiring composer for film scores/classical music. I'm actually a Pianist and I've been composing for a few years now, so I do know basic orchestration, harmony writing and composing for some instruments.
> 
> ...





Zelorkq @ Fri May 24 said:


> I haven't done any of your courses so far and I don't own the spectrotone chart.
> - Is the first Visual Orchestration course necessary for the second course?



You can bypass it, as long as you understand that the groundwork laid in Visual Orchestration 1 is not repeated in Visual Orchestration 2.



> - And is the first course necessary for understanding the spectrotone chart?


To fully understand it and how to apply the depth of what it's showing you, yes.



> - Is the spectrotone chart really necessary for the special offer vol. 2?


Since these are video lectures, it's not really a "volume 2", rather it's the next building block. In this building block, I condense a college course on orchestration which, unlike a college course, I apply to virtual instruments, creating your template, and then in lectures 8-9, looking at how to apply that information for setting up the virtual orchestral mix by way of your template. 

The video lectures are called Visual Orchestration because of the orchestration instruction summarized visually for you with the Spectrotone Chart. Throughout the lectures, I refer you back to the Spectrotone Chart without repeating the instruction given in Visual Orchestration 1.



> The special offer seems great but I don't necessarily want to buy the entire first lecture as well.


I appreciate your honesty, so I'll be equally honest in return. I hope that's OK. Many like to start with the advanced stuff rather than start at the beginning and build up. What often happens is that by starting in the middle, they drive forward and hit a wall. In so doing, they stopped their own learning. And that happened because they thought they were above starting at the beginning. Once they hit the wall, they are now faced with either staying stuck, or going back to the beginning so that as they drive forward, there's no wall to stop them.

This is as true for those who don't read music, as it is for those with Master's and PhD's who think because they had a one semester college class they know orchestration. Well, I had that one semester college orchestration class and when I got to LA I got my a** creamed because it didn't even scratch the surface of what I needed to know, not intellectually, but skill-wise, to make my way.

Using the Spectrotone Chart, Visual Orchestration teaches orchestration from an aural, create by ear, perspective.

These are value-priced video courses built around patterned/stepwise learning. 

Skip a step, you miss a block. 

But of course, having said that, someone will surely accuse me of being a money-grubbing publisher for something that costs a fraction of virtual orchestral library.



> And how does this compare to the far more expensive "Everything-So-Far Home Study Bundle"? Does the Visual Orchestration include something that the big bundle doesn't? 2000 pages seems like a lot



The purpose of the Professional Orchestration series is to provide you in an orderly manner, the language of orchestration. Volume 1 covers solo instruments and instrumentation notes. Volume 2a covers 65 string section writing setups. Volume 2b covers combinations for woodwinds and brass. Combined, these three volumes cover the core language of orchestration.

Professional Orchestration is specifically designed to be studied in a PRECISE manner based on a study I did which included leading Hollywood film composers of how they learned orchestration.

1. You are given a score excerpt. The majority of these are organized by the instrument's low, medium, high and very high ranges since how you score a melody is dependent upon where you locate it.

2. You transpose the score excerpt to concert key.

3. You then condense the score to 2-6 staves depending upon how "active" it is.

4. You then do a MIDI mock-up of it.

5. You then take what you learned and create short original compositions running 30-60 seconds where you apply and use what you learned from the excerpt. 

The result of this is that you gain both competency and confidence along with potentially a rather nice demo reel.

AS TO THE BUNDLE
The bundle is based around the package we offer to colleges as I compete with Adler and Kennan. This package includes Vol 1, a workbook, the Spectrotone Chart, MP3s covering a majority of Vol 1's examples, and a spreadsheet with timings so you can zoom in on the excerpt. The difference in this approach to Adler and Kennan's is:

1. You are given the entire movement the example is found in so you can see how it fits, and to get you listening to the orchestra outside of a film score (which is where many are first exposed to listening to an orchestra);

2. With A and K, you buy a separate workbook where you hand in exercises for grading. With Professional Orchestration Volume 1, my workbook requires that you write an original 2-minute work for solo instrument, with no accompaniment. By semester's end, you've written one original work per week which demonstrates your skill as a composer, and if the compositions are strong enough, you have the basis for a beginning demo reel. 

The phrase, "everything so far" pertains specifically to the orchestration books. So it contains all three books, audio lectures explaining how to study the material on your own, and courtesy of VSL, an entire group of MP3s with matching MIDI files so you can learn how to do MIDI Mock-up editing instrument by instrument.

IT SEEMS LIKE A LOT
It's not. Orchestration is a decision making activity requiring tons of knowledge. I'm working on volume 3 right now, Orchestrating the Melody By Combining Orchestral Sections, and it's a monster work! 

You might be interested in knowing that when Mozart taught counterpoint, he also included instrumentation and orchestration so that as you worked through the Fux book with him, and other exercises he gave, you were learning to orchestrate as you composed. You can see this for yourself by looking at the Thomas Atwood Papers which are now available for around $6 from Lulu.

That's why Rimsky-Korsakov could write, "orchestration is composition," since orchestration flows out of the composition. They're linked. 

I hope I answered your questions. 



> Thanks in advance. Michail


Thanks for asking. Good questions.


----------



## Zelorkq (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Ends in 7 Days! Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDS June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*

Thanks a lot for your really thorough answers, they helped a lot and answered more than just the questions I asked. I appreciate you being honest about the way you see things. In other words it's like building a house foundation with a loose (or skipped) brick or two.

Do you also go into detail of the individual sample libraries? Because you mention VSL, I've for instance got Dimension Strings and Dimension Brass and knowing how to write for those (or setting them up) better would be great.

I'll still have a look at all your offers on your website in the following week. Thanks a lot for your time.


Cheers.


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Ends in 7 Days! Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDS June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*



Zelorkq @ Sat May 25 said:


> Thanks a lot for your really thorough answers, they helped a lot and answered more than just the questions I asked. I appreciate you being honest about the way you see things. In other words it's like building a house foundation with a loose (or skipped) brick or two.
> 
> Do you also go into detail of the individual sample libraries? Because you mention VSL, I've for instance got Dimension Strings and Dimension Brass and knowing how to write for those (or setting them up) better would be great.
> 
> ...



I don't know what you mean by detail. I have reviews up on most of the libraries talked about in the courses. They're detailed from a musical perspective. See http://www.soniccontrol.tv (www.soniccontrol.tv). 

For VSL, I've not formally announced this yet but we are adding the Dimension Series to our Spectrotone instruction. Each string on each instrument has its own set of tone colors which can be implemented with Dimension Strings. This concept also applies to the brass.

Consequently, within the Vienna Dimension family you can create some pretty amazing combinations, and with the Dimension Brass, you can effectively set up what we call dynamic equivalents. 

From what you've written, you should start with: 

Professional Orchestration Basic Home Study Download (See Contents Tab)
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Professional-Orchestration-Vol-1--Basic-Study-PDFMP3-Bundle__ProOrch-BasicStudyPDF.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... dyPDF.aspx)
This is the bundle we market to colleges. 

Visual Orchestration 1 Basic (if you get the above bundle) and 2
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Departme ... ation.aspx

This will nicely dovetail with the Vienna Dimension Strings and Brass.


----------



## Krayh (May 26, 2013)

*Re: YO! Ends in 6 Days! Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDING June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*

Last week I purchased the Visual Orchestra 2 course and today I finished watching. And I have to say, personally I think its a HUGE disappointment! 

95% of the videos are just powerpoint slides with a few STATIC images. The other 5% are audio examples. Furthermore the author is almost always narrating word for word what's on the slides. What at some point becomes very boring to WATCH.

I expected from a VISUAL course more interactivity from the author. But there is NONE! not for one second.

Having said that some of the info in the videos isn't that bad but in my opinion most of it is very limited. All of the info could have been placed in a small pdf file with some audio examples.

So IMHO it totally doesn't justify the price of 39,95, you have been warned!


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 26, 2013)

*Re: YO! Ends in 6 Days! Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDING June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*



Krayh @ Sun May 26 said:


> Last week I purchased the Visual Orchestra 2 course and today I finished watching. And I have to say, personally I think its a HUGE disappointment!
> 
> 95% of the videos are just powerpoint slides with a few STATIC images. The other 5% are audio examples. Furthermore the author is almost always narrating word for word what's on the slides. What at some point becomes very boring to WATCH.
> 
> ...



Thank you for writing. 

*Who For*
Visual Orchestration 2 is the core information of a college course on orchestration (really instrumentation but schools don't call it that) for those who primarily create by ear who cannot or barely read music. I make this statement based on having a text that competes with 2 others at the college level. So I'm pretty aware of what's taught in the USA college classrooms for orchestration. 

*VISUAL*
The word "visual" is explained by stating these courses are based on the Spectrotone Chart which visualizes, as a downloadable jpeg, range and tone colors by instrument across its range. Visual Orchestration 2 is the next step by covering the mechanics of each instrument which is then applied to building your template and setting your mix.

The content source for VO2, which is also available as a PDF, is Professional Orchestration Volume 1, which is 800-pages.

I'm sorry, but orchestration, as it should be learned, cannot be taught in a short PDF with a few audio examples. 

*Slides*
In the Counterpoint course, I am on camera. However, afterwards, I received emails from international customers for whom English is a second language outlining the issues they were experiencing trying to follow English "in real time" which is certainly understandable.

Since _Writing For Strings_, I've been using Keynote and this has proven to be very effective for all. It is both more fun to be on camera and quicker to produce that way, too, as producing 50-75 slides per lecture is time consuming. But for what's being taught, if using slides makes it more effective, then as the teacher that's what I'll do, and have been doing.

Please take into account that real orchestration for live instruments (not samplestration) is visual because you're working with notes and full scores. But if someone wants to learn who doesn't read music very well, or at all, then you have to find an alternative method to present the material you would otherwise point to and explain, e.g., interactivity. The slides become the tool to present the material so that both reader and non-reader alike can gain and apply. Seeing my mug isn't going to help you learn and _apply_ the material better. And you were certainly given plenty to apply to your orchestral libraries to see what they will and won't do. 

And _of course_ I'm working from a script! In fact, I've said so many times. I think it's even here in this thread. So it's not a secret. I tried ad libbing from an outline only, and it just wasn't as effective as doing it as I'm am. 

*Limited*
VO 2 covers exactly what it says it covers: _Visual Orchestration 2: Articulations & Templates - From Orchestration to Setting Up the Virtual Orchestral Mix._ Among many other things you're taught:

*1.* The mechanics (articulations/bowings) of the instruments _and_ the core articulations needed to set up a starting template per instrument. Only taught here. 

*2.* Gauging dynamics (where's _p_) with a look at a number of libraries and how they do it. Only taught here.

*3.* How to set up orchestral ensembles, live and virtual, that balance by size which was applied to specific libraries. Only taught here.

*4.* Dynamic equivalents and how to apply that to specific libraries. Only taught here. 

*5.* For mixing, the difference between concert hall and studio design and how that effects adding effects to your mix. Only taught here. 

*6.* The RT60s of major halls and studios where films _and_ specific libraries were recorded. This directly affects getting everyone into the same room. Only taught here. 

*Audio*
I gave the audio that _I as teacher_ determined best amplified my teaching points and that I was able to give. Unfortunately not all libraries have all the articulations. And you cannot demonstrate that which does not exist. Then there are EULA agreements.

Additionally, many of the video lectures have PDFs where I spent more than a few hours researching appropriate videos to give greater insight into the material being taught. 

Finally, to orchestrate effectively, one needs to know what an instrument sounds like, and with samplestration, what it doesn't sound like. Thus, you were referred to the Concert Package which contains an average 20-minute concert for each instrument. Also downloadable.

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Professional-Mentor-Concert-Package-for-Volume-1__Pro-Orch-spc-Concert.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... ncert.aspx)

Visual Orchestration 2 is a "doing" series. It gives you plenty of things to do to see what your sample libraries will and will not do, along with learning how to build your template on paper first so that your template is as pre-mixed as possible - the end result of going through V2.

Therefore, I have to respectfully disagree and say that this is a "horse of a course" and the price is more than justified. That's why on June 1, the ppre-order price is going _up_.

Cheers! o-[][]-o


----------



## DaddyO (May 26, 2013)

*Re: YO! Ends in 6 Days! Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDING June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*



Krayh @ Sun May 26 said:


> Last week I purchased the Visual Orchestra 2 course and today I finished watching. And I have to say, personally I think its a HUGE disappointment!
> 
> 95% of the videos are just powerpoint slides with a few STATIC images. The other 5% are audio examples. Furthermore the author is almost always narrating word for word what's on the slides. What at some point becomes very boring to WATCH.
> 
> ...



Everyone's entitled to their opinion. Did you look at the Contents tab on the product page before buying?

I guess I can understand that you misunderstood what the word "visual" meant in the title. But an interactive virtual orchestration class for $39.95? Have you seen how much actual college classes in this subject cost?

All I can say is, I have found the class valuable and recommend it for relative beginners like me. Volume 1's instruction on the Spectratone chart is something that I can mine as I go forward, or for another metophor, use it as a primary tool to build my orchestrations going forward. In Volume 2 I learned some key foundational lessons in approaching the use of sample libraries and a DAW to produce orchestral arrangements. There's more to both volumes, but I consider it money well spent. 

If all I ever did was buy expensive sample libraries but was unwilling to spend a little on learning the fundamentals of my endeavor I would be like a carpenter who was always buying tools but never learned construction fundamentals.

It's your right to feel however you feel, and if nothing else your "warning" will encourage people to look at atl the information on the product page before making the modest investment of $39.95.


----------



## Zelorkq (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Ends in 7 Days! Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDS June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*



Peter Alexander @ Sun May 26 said:


> For VSL, I've not formally announced this yet but we are adding the Dimension Series to our Spectrotone instruction. Each string on each instrument has its own set of tone colors which can be implemented with Dimension Strings. This concept also applies to the brass.



That sounds great! If I do buy the Spectrotone Chart before this is released, will there be an update? Or should I wait until it is released to get the Dimension-Version?



Peter Alexander @ Sun May 26 said:


> I don't know what you mean by detail.



eg. Dimension Strings: I meant how do I handle each individual Violin. When do I play which string, how to make the Legatos sound better etc.


I've already got a big template which incorporates all my samples libraries. All combined with VSL MIR is amazing  I hope the Visual Orchestration videos can help me blend the different libraries better.


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 28, 2013)

*Re: HEY! Ends in 5 Days! Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDING June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*

Based on your questions:

1. There will not be an update to the existing Visual Orchestration series. Everything taught there now applies directly to Dimension Strings today.

2. The kind of "detail" you're looking for with Dimension Strings is product training not orchestration instruction. Product how-tos are usually reserved as Insight articles for Sonic Control.

3. Lectures 8-9 in Visual Orchestration 2 can be an aid to you depending on your background since the teaching objective is how to get everyone in the same room.


----------



## Zelorkq (May 29, 2013)

*Re: HEY! Ends in 5 Days! Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDING June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*

And will there be an update for the Spectrotone Chart itself, excluding any course? So if for example I would buy the chart now without the Dimension parts, will I be able to get the Dimension-version once it comes out as a free update?


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 29, 2013)

*Re: HEY! Ends in 5 Days! Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDING June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*



Zelorkq @ Wed May 29 said:


> And will there be an update for the Spectrotone Chart itself, excluding any course? So if for example I would buy the chart now without the Dimension parts, will I be able to get the Dimension-version once it comes out as a free update?



The 70th Anniversary Edition of the Spectrotone Chart _is_ the update. Dimension Strings and Brass work with the Spectrotone Chart _as is_. Because of how the Dimension Strings were produced, you can take advantage of the information on the Spectrotone Chart down to the individual strings. It's all there on the chart.

The information taught in Visual Orchestration 1 directly applies to the Dimension Strings _today_. 

If you've never had an orchestration course, start here. If you do everything by ear, start here. 

Cheers!


----------



## Zelorkq (May 30, 2013)

*Re: LOOKIE! Ends in 4 Days! Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDING June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*

I had misunderstood you there for a moment, sorry about that. Thanks for clearing things up


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 30, 2013)

*Re: LOOKIE! Ends in 4 Days! Pre-order pricing for Visual Orchestration 2 ENDING June 1, 2013 - Order Now!*



Zelorkq @ Thu May 30 said:


> I had misunderstood you there for a moment, sorry about that. Thanks for clearing things up



No problem. Thank you for respectful questions!


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 31, 2013)

*Re: On Saturday June 1, 3PM Eastern, Noon Pacific, It's Over.*

On Saturday June 1, 3PM Eastern, Noon Pacific, pre-order pricing on Visual Orchestration 2 is over. Since I've more than doubled the content from what was originally promised, the price is leaping. Seriously, I know it's a cliche, but don't wait, order now.

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-2--Articulations-and-Templates__Spec-VizOrch-02-Dwnld.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... Dwnld.aspx)

And for all those who've already ordered and expressed many kind words as to how this course has helped you, Caroline and I sincerely say, "Thank you!"

More to follow...


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 1, 2013)

For those ordering at pre-order pricing - Bless you!


----------



## Zelorkq (Jun 2, 2013)

I bought myself the first and second Visual Orchestration, still in its pre-order phase  

Sadly I have absolutely no time to even start watching them so I cannot report on its content. Yet.
I hope that'll change soon 


Regards


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 2, 2013)

Zelorkq @ Sun Jun 02 said:


> I bought myself the first and second Visual Orchestration, still in its pre-order phase
> 
> Sadly I have absolutely no time to even start watching them so I cannot report on its content. Yet.
> I hope that'll change soon
> ...



You mean pre-order pricing? Excellent!


----------

